# New Bass Day! Ibanez SR505; My first bass



## Horizongeetar93 (Mar 10, 2013)

Hey guys

Oh look pictures


































Dat neck Doe!!






Nothing better to do on a nice day then to take some shitty pictures of my new bass, right?

So the story behind this purchase is summed up by luck and coincidence. I went into the forbidden guitar center to look for a bass (the 2012 ibanez sr505 actually) when this dude came in to trade in his bass; another ibanez sr505, but the 2004 model. He had it out and the employee was checking it out to see if it worked and evaluated it's condition. The employee went back to the computer and I asked the guy if I could play it. He handed me the bass and I plugged it into this Fender combo. Loved it. The GC employee walked back and offered the guy $230 for it. The dude was looking for $400 so he was just going to take his bass and run at that point. So since I was in there to look at buying basically the same exact bass, I shot him and offer and he went with it. The bass was now miiiiine 

Yeah this thing rocks. Maybe it's just me being awestruck by my first bass but I love this thing. Love the neck wood choices, love the pickups, love how there are 5 thick-as-eff strings on this guy and I love the natural finish on it. It plays like a dream and it sounds even better. I don't have an amazing bass rig yet but I do have my Pod hd500 and it sounds killer through it. Cannot wait to start recording with this thing


----------



## Hankey (Mar 11, 2013)

Congrats! Those are great basses . I have it's Ash bodied cousin, the SR 605. I love the necks on these soundgears...


----------



## hairychris (Mar 11, 2013)

Welcome to the 505 club. The necks on these are very comfortable for guitar players!


----------



## Leuchty (Mar 11, 2013)

Solid. Choice.


----------



## Vostre Roy (Mar 11, 2013)

I got a 305 and its already a very good instrument. A 505 must be killer, HNBD man


----------



## 22km Tombstone (Mar 11, 2013)

Love the 505. Just got one myself. As hairychris says, the necks and string spacing are wonderful for guitar players. They play really fast and easy. The barts are great pups, too and the preamp is surprisingly versatile. 

Nice pics!


----------



## Horizongeetar93 (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks all! any suggestions on a low budget bass amp? I'm using my pod for basically everything right now but it wouldn't hurt to have a louder system, nah meen?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 12, 2013)

How cheap? Hartke has a some cheap bass amps that are pretty good.


----------



## hairychris (Mar 12, 2013)

22km Tombstone said:


> Love the 505. Just got one myself. As hairychris says, the necks and string spacing are wonderful for guitar players. They play really fast and easy. The barts are great pups, too and the preamp is surprisingly versatile.
> 
> Nice pics!



The more I play it the more I gas for a "real" bass like a Musicman!!! 

Seriously, +1 on the pickups & preamp. The 3 band EQ + blend cover a lot of different sounds, it's no 1 trick pony for sure.

For the OP, I have an Ampeg bass head but no cab right now so can't recommend anything. My home playing is through a Boss BR600 digital recorder into hifi but haven't needed any serious tones yet. I've recorded with it but direct and used vsts.


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 12, 2013)

*droool* 
I'm looking into the SR series for my next bass
I think that wood looks really nice. Going to find the spec sheet for this pretty baby later.
Congratulations on a great find!


----------



## Don Vito (Mar 12, 2013)

Mahogany finish. Not bad.


----------



## Horizongeetar93 (Mar 13, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> How cheap? Hartke has a some cheap bass amps that are pretty good.



Well I have a couple cabs laying around thanks to my brother but I just need a head. Probably looking into the 400-600 range.



hairychris said:


> The more I play it the more I gas for a "real" bass like a Musicman!!!
> 
> Seriously, +1 on the pickups & preamp. The 3 band EQ + blend cover a lot of different sounds, it's no 1 trick pony for sure.
> 
> For the OP, I have an Ampeg bass head but no cab right now so can't recommend anything. My home playing is through a Boss BR600 digital recorder into hifi but haven't needed any serious tones yet. I've recorded with it but direct and used vsts.



Have you ran the ampeg through any cabs yet? If so, what were your opinions on it?



Don Vito said:


> Mahogany finish. Not bad.



yeah dude I like it more and more as I play it!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 13, 2013)

Horizongeetar93 said:


> Well I have a couple cabs laying around thanks to my brother but I just need a head. Probably looking into the 400-600 range.



A Hartke LH500 or LH1000 sounds like they'd work. The LH500 is around $350 and the LH1000 is $500. Or the Ampeg Portaflexes. They just released a 800W version that's selling for $600.


----------



## hairychris (Mar 13, 2013)

Horizongeetar93 said:


> Have you ran the ampeg through any cabs yet? If so, what were your opinions on it?


Yes, through an SVT 8x10. Not a cheap, portable or subtle solution!!

The amp itself is a B2R, pretty much entry level rack for Ampeg. Sounds pretty nice, though.


----------



## Nag (Mar 15, 2013)

I have the SR500, same with one string less. I can tell you, your first impression won't disappoint you. These are total beasts, play easily, sound powerful... a great choice for a heavy duty bass that doesn't cost a kidney.

HNBD !


----------



## Horizongeetar93 (Mar 16, 2013)

Nagash said:


> I have the SR500, same with one string less. I can tell you, your first impression won't disappoint you. These are total beasts, play easily, sound powerful... a great choice for a heavy duty bass that doesn't cost a kidney.
> 
> HNBD !



Haha I love this thing. Glad you do too!


----------



## Herrick (Mar 17, 2013)

Those aren't shitty pictures, mang. Looks real nice. I've always liked the looks of the Soundgears. If they ever made a good passive bass, I'd probably get one. Congratulations on your first bass! 

That's cool that the dude was able to get a good price from you for his bass. However, he should've known Guitar Center wouldn't have offered him anything close to that price, ha ha


----------



## Blynd (Mar 22, 2013)

I have the same bass but with the Koa top. They are incredible given the price!


----------



## andyjanson (Mar 23, 2013)

I have the 500M 4 string version with maple fingerboard - awesome basses for the money, congrats dude


----------



## JaeSwift (Mar 23, 2013)

Mmmmm wenge neck. Really nice!


----------



## Horizongeetar93 (Mar 24, 2013)

JaeSwift said:


> Mmmmm wenge neck. Really nice!



Thanks! i'm holding it right now and it feels amazing haha


----------



## Shrooms (Apr 2, 2013)

Horizongeetar93 said:


> Thanks all! any suggestions on a low budget bass amp? I'm using my pod for basically everything right now but it wouldn't hurt to have a louder system, nah meen?



I play through an SWR 350x and an Ampeg SVT 4x10. I have a beautiful tone and I play an 01 Ibanez SR 885. Very Fieldy esque, and very versatile sound. I got the head for 200, and the cab for 350.

I highly recommend the cabinet though, get one used if you can. It's got 4 3'' drivers that really make the low B rumble, and it has a lower frequency response than it's bigger brothers, the 6x10 and 8x10 (which have 0 drivers).

I've played Hartke's before and most of them fart the low B for some reason and don't have a lot of low end power. The ampeg SVT series kills a lot of competition if you want that low B to really cut through a mix.


----------



## iron blast (Apr 3, 2013)

I vote getting the b2re head for this beast. The Ampeg B2re head is able to power a 8x10 sounds sick and can be had for about $200 all day long


----------



## stevexc (Apr 3, 2013)

I've had one of those as my main 5 for about 5 years now. SO sick, but the actives bug me - too high-maintenance for me (yes changing a battery is a lot of work for my lazy ass). But it's worth it, sounds so good.

I was playing it through an Ampeg SVT-450 with an Ampeg 4x10 and it sounded phenomenal, but that's a bit pricy. I bought that for $1800 in '05 or '06 and sold it for an even $1000 in '09. I will recommend AGAINST the Fender Rumble 100, my other amp, though. It sounds awesome with my Fender Aerodyne Jazz but it absolutely cannot handle the low B.

It also sounds amazing through the Ampeg SVT-4PRO but that's a $1600 head... 

HNGD!


----------



## Horizongeetar93 (Apr 3, 2013)

Shrooms said:


> I play through an SWR 350x and an Ampeg SVT 4x10. I have a beautiful tone and I play an 01 Ibanez SR 885. Very Fieldy esque, and very versatile sound. I got the head for 200, and the cab for 350.
> 
> I highly recommend the cabinet though, get one used if you can. It's got 4 3'' drivers that really make the low B rumble, and it has a lower frequency response than it's bigger brothers, the 6x10 and 8x10 (which have 0 drivers).
> 
> I've played Hartke's before and most of them fart the low B for some reason and don't have a lot of low end power. The ampeg SVT series kills a lot of competition if you want that low B to really cut through a mix.




Okay i'll check it out!



iron blast said:


> I vote getting the b2re head for this beast. The Ampeg B2re head is able to power a 8x10 sounds sick and can be had for about $200 all day long



Sweet!



stevexc said:


> I've had one of those as my main 5 for about 5 years now. SO sick, but the actives bug me - too high-maintenance for me (yes changing a battery is a lot of work for my lazy ass). But it's worth it, sounds so good.
> 
> I was playing it through an Ampeg SVT-450 with an Ampeg 4x10 and it sounded phenomenal, but that's a bit pricy. I bought that for $1800 in '05 or '06 and sold it for an even $1000 in '09. I will recommend AGAINST the Fender Rumble 100, my other amp, though. It sounds awesome with my Fender Aerodyne Jazz but it absolutely cannot handle the low B.
> 
> ...



Yeah I slowly drifted away from the fender in order to get a stack. 


Thanks for the responses guys! I might go with this carvin 4x10 at my local GC if they still have it before I tour (playing guitar of course). Might go with an ampeg head of some sort. Gotta try them all out though. I'll definitely try the ones you guys have suggested!


----------



## Nmaster (Apr 11, 2013)

Very nice! I have the 4 string version of that and I must say, I am very very pleased with how it plays. Although I long for the 5 string version that you have haha. I miss my 5 strings.


----------



## Horizongeetar93 (Apr 11, 2013)

Nmaster said:


> Very nice! I have the 4 string version of that and I must say, I am very very pleased with how it plays. Although I long for the 5 string version that you have haha. I miss my 5 strings.



Yeah the extra string gets fun real quick! I mainly got the 5 string for recording purposes because I don't play bass in a band. Just to get that lower octave when I need it. But now I realize on certain situations that it can be so much more!


----------

